# Papakea Resort - Maui



## lynne (Aug 26, 2014)

Has anyone recently stayed at the Papakea Resort in Maui?  We just exchanged into there via SFX for my family who has never been to Maui.   The few reviews I have found are dated.   

Some of the reviews I have found state that you need to supply your own soap and shampoo and that there is a daily resort fee from Aston.  SFX got us this week directly through an owner with a guest certificate so I am not sure what to expect.

My family will be visiting us before heading to Maui and we can send them with anything that is not supplied.


----------



## presley (Aug 26, 2014)

Have you looked at tripadvisor?  There are many recent reviews there.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...on_at_Papakea_Resort-Lahaina_Maui_Hawaii.html


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 26, 2014)

lynne said:


> Has anyone recently stayed at the Papakea Resort in Maui?  We just exchanged into there via SFX for my family who has never been to Maui.   The few reviews I have found are dated.
> 
> Some of the reviews I have found state that you need to supply your own soap and shampoo and that there is a daily resort fee from Aston.  SFX got us this week directly through an owner with a guest certificate so I am not sure what to expect.
> 
> My family will be visiting us before heading to Maui and we can send them with anything that is not supplied.


If I were you, I would ask SFX if this is a timeshare owner exchange or if it is inventory through Aston, who is renting privately owned condos.  There is always a daily fee through Aston as we have rented through them numerous times.

We rented an oceanfront condo through them at this resort and it was very nicely upgraded by the owner.  I don't remember if it had soap or shampoo in the unit because we always bring our own and also washing powder that has no scent or allergens.

The grounds were beautiful and the ocean much wilder than at Ka'anapali Beach or the beaches in Kihei that time of the year but spectacular.  There is no beach in front of this resort but a sea wall and a grassy area.  I walked the beach adjacent to the property so easy to go in the ocean there as it didn't look like it had rocks or a reef.


----------



## lynne (Aug 26, 2014)

iconnections said:


> If I were you, I would ask SFX if this is a timeshare owner exchange or if it is inventory through Aston, who is renting privately owned condos.  There is always a daily fee through Aston as we have rented through them numerous times.
> 
> We rented an oceanfront condo through them at this resort and it was very nicely upgraded by the owner.  I don't remember if it had soap or shampoo in the unit because we always bring our own and also washing powder that has no scent or allergens.
> 
> The grounds were beautiful and the ocean much wilder than at Ka'anapali Beach or the beaches in Kihei that time of the year but spectacular.  There is no beach in front of this resort but a sea wall and a grassy area.  I walked the beach adjacent to the property so easy to go in the ocean there as it didn't look like it had rocks or a reef.



Thank you Emmy. It is an timeshare owner exchange through SFX and not through Aston. I guess we will have to see if there are any additional fees when they check in.


----------



## lynne (Aug 26, 2014)

presley said:


> Have you looked at tripadvisor?  There are many recent reviews there.
> 
> http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...on_at_Papakea_Resort-Lahaina_Maui_Hawaii.html



Thank you Presley,  I did look at the reviews on tripadvisor but was unable to easily discern which reviews were from VRBO owners, timeshare exchanges and rental through Aston.


----------



## Princeton3 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Papakea*

Papakea is very nice! Accommodations vary depending on what unit you are staying in.  There are a variety of units. Some of the condos are lived in all year by their owners.  Some of the units have been recently upgraded and some are still dated so you'll need to find out just what unit you will be in.  Some are air conditioned and some are not.  No matter what - the grounds are beautiful and you will have a good time!


----------



## easyrider (Feb 5, 2015)

My reservtions for Papakea are through Vacation Internationale. From what I am reading on my things to know before you go page from the resort there is a resort fee of $15 a night capped at 10 nights.



> Papakea - Maui, Hawaii
> Papakea Resort Fee:
> Effective July 1, 2014, the Papakea Association of Apartment Owners (AOAO) will collect a resort fee. This fee, applicable to everyone (residents, renters, time share guests and owners) is in lieu of a parking fee and includes free local calls and free Wi-Fi. Resort fees are common and accepted practices in West Maui and in Hawaii in general.
> 
> The fee has been set at $15.00 per night. For stays exceeding 10 nights, the fee will be applied to the first 10 nights of each consecutive 30 day period of the stay. It will be collected at check-out, by the Papakea Front Desk, as it is not a VI fee.



Bill


----------

